# Fly Tiers Guild



## Old Steelhead Dude

I was wondering if there would be any interest in a Fly Tiers Guild.
This is a group of tiers that get together and tie flies for a couple hours every other weekend to share Ideas flies and techniques maybe some materials through the winter months to ready ourselves for the new season.
The Guild would be open to beginner and expert alike including fly fisher and spin fisher
interested in learning and demonstrating fly tying techniques.

Let me hear your thoughts on this subject.

Thanks
OSD.


----------



## gunrod

I thought about something similar in the past but the site was still small and the members spread out. Now that we've grown and the meet n greets seem to have good turnouts I see this as something that can work. Picking a location would be the difficult thing.


----------



## wackoangler

I might be interested. I do not know how to tie flies, this was gonna be the winter that I start learning, so I think this is something that could help me, but I don't know how much of a help I could be to others.


----------



## jfink

I'd be interested in it and willing to travel a little. Keep the ideas coming OSD


----------



## Steve

I'd be interested but probably couldn't make it every other week. I'm sure there's a wealth of information and techniques I'm missing.


----------



## Beaglernr

OSD,
A second for your idea. Sometime ago I was introduced to a group of men who did just what you said, got together every other week, tied flies, told lies and fished with each other in the summer. Myself and another gentleman opened up a chapter in Ann Arbor, the Wolverine fly tiers and we have been meeting for about 19 years now. In a normal meeting night we will get anywhere from two to 9 guys showing up depending on who is in town and what our busy lifes let us do. 
We have shared some great fishing, all help each other tying flies, we have gone on trips out west, in Canada, up north, shared birth of children, marriages, divorses, deaths. There are times we meet, put a fire in a fireplace and we all just unwind talking of what the heck is going on at our work, family and talking of next seasons fishing.
A friend of one of our group came to some meetings but he lives about a hour away, he formed another chapter based on our guidelines (yep, we have a formal set of rules) and they have about 8 people who have similar meetings.
Like you said, all are welcome, beginners have up to 11 other guys to help, people with something to share will have 11 people listening and trying what they have.

We use a set of format guidelines to help keep things running smooth, you are welcome to a copy if they will help you start a group and I wish you the best of luck...if yours ends up like ours, it is rewarding in many ways.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Ok it looks like there is some interest in a Fly Tiers Guild and I believe Godrod is right about the meeting place being the biggest obstacle to planning our first get-together
I understand most of you people are in southern Michigan, and I guess to serve the greatest number of tiers that the meeting place would need to be in close proximity
To the larger number of guild members (dose anyone have any Ideas?)

OSD.


----------



## Labrat

Here is a fly shop to ask for help.

http://www.littleforks.com/

Little Forks Outfitters ~ 143 E. Main St. ~ Midland, MI 48640
Phone: 989-832-4100 ~ Fax: 989-832-1893 ~ Toll Free: 877-550-4668


----------



## weekendredneck

I've been wanting to learn, but I also wouldn't be able to meet every other week. if that's not a big deal I would be interested.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

I don't think anyone would have to be at every get-togather

OSD.


----------



## Beaglernr

OSD, what do you think of a number of smaller meetings at regional places rather than one large one? 
There could be a chapter in areas that would serve 10 to 20 people in say...a 25 mile range. This way the people in those areas could set night(s) that fit there schedule or let them find a night that they could attend one. We meet in each others homes so all you need are tables, lights and people.


----------



## The Dripster

I would be interested. I think that having satallite clubs would be best. I think that we can get some pretty good ideas from everyone here and see what might be best. There is another post about a possible meet and greet after the Mason show in December. Maybe that could be a starting point?? Personnally, I would have a hard time driving more that an hour to tye. I tied at a club in Grand Rapid last year and I am sure that we could join up with that group if we wanted one on the west side. If anyone is interested pm me or post it for all.
Sounds like a good time!
Dan


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

That sounds like a good idea, but that would mean we would need regional hosts.
The hosts would need to supply a place that could hold say up to 10 tiers with tables and chairs power and heat.
Some hosts may want to use basements or garages if those areas are suitable and some might want to host from a Fly Shop or Bate &Tackle Store or even a Community Center or the YMCA.
Now some of you people give it some thought and decided If you would like to be a host in your area and if you can supply this type of a place to meet.

OSD.


----------



## GunnerDonn

Is there any group meeting in the Clare/Mt.Pleasant area that anyone knows about? Moved to Farwell recently and would enjoy this if it were not too far to drive. I'm a 50+ year fly fisher and tyer and enjoy teaching some inovative ways of rotary tying.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

From one Old Fly tier/Fly fisherman to another
Welcome to the web site were hopping to Organize some sort of a fly tier's guild with reginal meeting places for the up comming offseason.

It would be great if we could get one going in your area.
I'm sure we all could learn alot from you.


Thanks
OSD.


----------



## unregistered55

OSD...Sounds like a great idea! If we had one around my area (26 and Vandyke, Washington, Mi) I could get the clubhouse at my mobile home park to tie in...provided it is not booked. I would be in every other weekend as long as it was on the weekend that I don't have my daughters minus the weekends I go fishing!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Being the host you would set the dates for the meeting in your area
So if you would like to be the host it sounds like you have just the place to hold them.
I have no clue were 26 and Vandyke, Washington, Mi is but I'm sure there some tiers that do know and would attend when ever you had them. and if it isn't to far from me I will attent also.

Thanks
OSD.


----------



## GunnerDonn

Sounds good old dude, but that learning bit goes both ways and can't remember when I haven't learned something from any tier. You do pick up a lot of neat tips and methods over the years though and get togethers are a great place to share these.


----------



## mickey

Hey Don,

I'd come to your fly tying party... Sounds like a good chance to learn and teach some stuff.


----------



## unregistered55

Cool anyone else in this area? I think JnpCook would be in he lives down the street...So we got 3 so far!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

How far from Birch Run is that?

OSD.


----------



## unregistered55

Like an hour and 10 minutes OSD...


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Thats not to bad I might be able to attend a one maybe two

OSD.


----------



## riverboy

Im interrested in getting in a fly tiers club. Im in the tri city area. Sagainaw, Midland, Bay City. Who else in my area would be interrested?


----------



## Burksee

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *I would be in every other weekend as long as it was on the weekend that I don't have my daughters minus the weekends I go fishing! *


What weekends would that leave? LOL  

Sorry but right now I cant commit to a every other weekend event. I had to quit my weekly golf league this year! With the way my schedule is during the week it makes it pretty tough to have much extra "free" weekend time to do anything extra other than the *obvious. (*-family, kids, yard & house work, fishing, hunting!) I wish it would quit raining so I could get some of these dam leaves raked up!


----------



## SALMONATOR

Don, 

I'd be up for that once hunting season winds down. Sounds like fun. Keep us posted.

Al


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Riverboy 
Saginaw, Bay City would be close to me If we could get a few more people I think we could figure out somthing on the meeting spot.


OSD.


----------



## DANN09

Hey OSD this sounds good if You host one in the Flint area or there abouts count Me in. 

Don I might even get over in Your area if this flys..lol


----------



## unregistered55

Well we got 3 from this area and 2 or 3 others that might make the drive...I am sure there are a few more too so I will look into getting the clubhouse on like say a Sunday evening? How's that sound?


----------



## jfink

Either would work for me I'm willing to drive about an hour so count me in. Which ever is closer.


----------



## Todder

> _Originally posted by northern_outdoorsman _
> *Well we got 3 from this area and 2 or 3 others that might make the drive...I am sure there are a few more too so I will look into getting the clubhouse on like say a Sunday evening? How's that sound? *


I would be interested. Berkley is not too far away.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Looks like we have a good amount of interest in the group that northern_outdoorsman
Is hosting in the down state area of Washington, Michigan.
And some Interested in forming one in the Tri Cities area, but as of now without a meeting place.
I am sure after the Deer hunting season starts winding down there will be more interest 
in this. (Let me know your thoughts)

THANKS
OSD.


----------



## flyingcrayfish

I might be able to help with the one in Washington area I have a nice well lit and claen garage that woull is free, and we can heat it.what do you think Don?


----------



## flyingcrayfish

okay what I ment to say is I live less than 5-minutes from N.O. I have a nice clean garage that is well lit and can be heated that is free if the club house dosen't work out I'd be more than willing to host it.


----------



## Sawcat

I'd definatly be able to attend some meetings in the Washington area, I'll keep watching this thread to see when. Hope to see ya soon, Eric


----------



## unregistered55

flyingcrayfish....Perfect! I have a Mr. Buddy heater, and can get a BIG Double Burner propane heater from my dad...The clubhouse here costs like $45 deposit and then you get that back BUT you have to pay a employye of the trailer park $8 and hour to stay there the whole time you are there...so the free garage would be way better...So you make the 1st date around your schedule, I would prefer it be on a Sunday and I am free every other sunday starting my next Free Sunday being Nov 16th...I can come early and help you set up too!


----------



## Sawcat

I've got a mr. Buddy as well, I'll be looking for the day. Eric


----------



## GunnerDonn

Washingington is a bit far for me unless I combined it with a visit to my son. If there is any interest in the greater Mt. Pleasant area I would be interested. I'm 20 miles north of there and don't know if there is any interest in this area. I'm available any day or night.


----------



## jnpcook

A Sunday evening would probably work out best for me as well. I will try to make some but I can't make any promises. It has been a busy year for me.

John


----------



## paris30

Donn,
I live in Midland and would be interested i meeting to swap ideas in the mt.pleasant/clare area or even Midland. MAybe a couple more people form this area might be interested in geting together. I am sure there is some sort of space on CMU's campus that would be open(library study room, dining area)

Bob


----------



## jnpcook

If the doctor is going to be there, I may just make the drive up there sometime 

John


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

I reserved the lodge at Gander Mountain for the Tri Citys Fly Tiers Guild for this coming Sunday November 30th from 3:00 PM until 6:00 PM.
The Lodge has a table that will seat 8 people and it will accept clamp mounted vises.
There also is power available for your personal fly-tying lamps.
I will be demonstrating how to tie 3 well known Michigan Steelhead Flies.
I also will provide you with all the materials needed to tie these flies at the meeting.
The demonstration will cover Springs Wiggler, Glo Bug Eggs, and The Steelhead Nymph.
Even If you already know how to tie these 3 Flies theres always tips and tricks that you can learn to make your flies better and more durable. You will also be able to share things that you have learned with us.
If you would like to attend this meeting this is a list of the things you will need to bring.

1 Fly tying vise (clamp or pedestal)
2 Thread Bobbin with Black 6/0 thread 
3 Fly tying Scissors
4 Personal fly tying lamp.
5 Cheap ball point pen (for Glo Bug Eggs)

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=53049

Everything else will be provided by me.
If you wish to reserve a spot at the table (limited to 8 people) 
Please respond to this thread with 
(Save me a spot)
If you wish to attend and just watch without tying there is plenty of room to watch and you need not respond to the thread (just show up)

Gander Mountain is located on the Tittabawassee road just off I-675 near the 
Fashion Square Mall and right next to Lowes.
For more Information PM. Me.


Hope to see you there.

OSD.


----------



## foersterhunter

save me a spot osd


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

Thanks foersterhunter, but I think I'm going to cancel this one for lack of interest.

Sorry 
OSD.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

OSD,

If I would have checked this forum a little closer and more, I would have gone. But you mentioned about canceling the first meeting, and I didn't see this thread 'til today. But for further tying session's, I would like to be their.


----------



## Toddson

Well folks after securing permission from my wife I'd like offer my home for a guild meeting on January 25 of 2004 from 2 till 5 pm. I have room for a dozen people to come by. No formal agenda for the meeting but a couple of demo's will be on hand to peak your interest. 

Toddfather will be on hand to demonstrate how to make a thread furled leader. It is surprisingly easy once you see it done. I cannot offer any great expertise in fly tying but I have an extensive collection of aquatic insects to show. I can maybe give you some insight into what is actually going on below the surface. 

I will have a table set up for tying, and if anyone has something they'd like to demo by all means speak up. Hopefully if OSD signs up he will offer to show us the correct way to do some basic tying skill like Hair wings or tying a parachute dry. Please confirm your intention to come and I will place you on the list.

Toddson

1.
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Toddson,

You are not to far away from me. Would you put me on the list. I have been tying for a few year's, but more pointers and how to's would be a great help and appreciated.


----------



## Toddson

Well folks after securing permission from my wife I'd like offer my home for a guild meeting on January 25 of 2004 from 2 till 5 pm. I have room for a dozen people to come by. No formal agenda for the meeting but a couple of demo's will be on hand to peak your interest. 

Toddfather will be on hand to demonstrate how to make a thread furled leader. It is surprisingly easy once you see it done. I cannot offer any great expertise in fly tying but I have an extensive collection of aquatic insects to show. I can maybe give you some insight into what is actually going on below the surface. 

I will have a table set up for tying, and if anyone has something they'd like to demo by all means speak up. Hopefully if OSD signs up he will offer to show us the correct way to do some basic tying skill like Hair wings or tying a parachute dry. Please confirm your intention to come and I will place you on the list.

Toddson

1. Flyrod4steelhead
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude

I will be there.


OSD.


----------



## Toddson

Thats great OSD. It will be nice to finally put a face to the name.

Toddson


----------



## Toddson

Well folks after securing permission from my wife I'd like offer my home for a guild meeting on January 25 of 2004 from 2 till 5 pm. I have room for a dozen people to come by. No formal agenda for the meeting but a couple of demo's will be on hand to peak your interest. 

Toddfather will be on hand to demonstrate how to make a thread furled leader. It is surprisingly easy once you see it done. I cannot offer any great expertise in fly tying but I have an extensive collection of aquatic insects to show. I can maybe give you some insight into what is actually going on below the surface. 

I will have a table set up for tying, and if anyone has something they'd like to demo by all means speak up. Hopefully if OSD signs up he will offer to show us the correct way to do some basic tying skill like Hair wings or tying a parachute dry. Please confirm your intention to come and I will place you on the list.

Toddson

1. Flyrod4steelhead
2. Old Steelhead Dude
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12


----------



## Foxy Carp

Toddson, where are you located.

Thanks, Chris.


----------



## Toddson

Foxy Carp-

Excellent point. I am located in St Louis MI. 

- Right next to Alma Michigan
- 15 min south of Mt Pleasant
- 30 minutes north of St Johns
- 40 minutes west of Saginaw
- 45 minutes east of Howard City
- 50 minutes north of Lansing 

Travel time from GR is around around 1 hour 25 minutes and Detroit is 2 hours. Travel times are pretty insignificant to me but then again I travel for work.

St Louis is at the crossing of US-27 and M-46. Anyone can PM me if you want my exact address.

Hope to have you abord Foxy Carp.

Toddson


----------



## foersterhunter

i would but Bear Andrews will be tying in Midland at little forks outfitters.

TYING NEW STEELHEAD PATTERNS

WITH JEFF "BEAR" ANDREWS



Spend the day with one of the Midwest's most innovative and well-known fly tyers. Jeff will be conducting an all-day, hands-on seminar showing you how to tie some of the coolest, best-producing steelhead patterns for our Great Lakes steelhead. Please pre-register, as we will be including lunch with the seminar and need to have an accurate head count. Fee of $25 includes a delicious lunch, refreshments, and materials to tie the flies Jeff will be covering.


----------



## paris30

foresthunter,
That tying session with Bear Andrews is on the 24th I believe. Got it from thier web page WWW.littleforksoufitters.com
I have already secured permission from the wife to be there and see some fantastic steelhead patterns.
Bob


----------



## riverboy

Hey Im gonna try to make it. I wont know for sure until the day gets closer though. But for now Im pretty sure I have nothing going on.


----------



## Toddson

*Riverboy*- Sounds great. Please let me know if anything changes.

Well folks after securing permission from my wife I'd like offer my home for a guild meeting on *January 25 of 2004 from 2 till 5 pm* . I have room for a dozen people to come by. No formal agenda for the meeting but a couple of demo's will be on hand to peak your interest. 

Toddfather will be on hand to demonstrate how to make a thread furled leader. It is surprisingly easy once you see it done. I cannot offer any great expertise in fly tying but I have an extensive collection of aquatic insects to show. I can maybe give you some insight into what is actually going on below the surface. 

I will have a table set up for tying, and if anyone has something they'd like to demo by all means speak up. Hopefully now that OSD as agreed to come he can show us some basic techniques.


Toddson

1. Flyrod4steelhead
2. Old Steelhead Dude
3. Riverboy
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12


----------



## SALMONATOR

I'd like to try and make this one too. I'm kinda in the same place as riverboy though. You can put me down as a "probably", but I'll let you know otherwise ASAP if things aren't looking good.

Al


----------



## Sawcat

I'm going to make the trip, I'll be leaving from Roseville and I have room for one more if anyone needs a ride let me know. Eric


----------



## flyrod4steelhead

Toddson,

You should add a "probaly" next my name. Thanks


----------

